# Snow plowing crash



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

*Try going here for a high def crash.*

*Warning, Very large file!!!!!* 




http://blip.tv/file/1597547/


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Oopsies!


----------



## DougArcher (Jan 2, 2008)

link didn't work....


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

worked for me. Don't know if alot of you guy's know this or not? I just found this out a couple of weeks ago. If you go to the right of the link that isn't clikable, and right clik and hold down and pull then to the left, and make the link blue, and then hit control c and then go up in your browser and get rid of what's there, and then go back and hit control v it will place the link in your browser and then hit enter and it will load the page. Pretty Neat!!! Never knew this before on unclickable links. It work's The Regal http:blueregal.angelfire.com/


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Just high light it and cut and past lot faster. Later RJD


----------



## work4fil (Jan 4, 2008)

Yikes! Hope the deductable was not too high........

Fil


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

So what caused the derailment? Did the squirrels leave an acorn on the track?


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The derailment was the center post on the rear truck sheared off on the plow 
I have now modified the plow with a body mount Kadee, and a metal post with a screw going all the way through the body to keep the truck/bogie in place. 

While apart, I changed the light to a bright white led. 

Gotta love the better resolution of the blip.tv site. 

Video was taken with a digital 8 megapixel camera set to 640 by 400.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

There is a Greg Scholl video with footage of a real plow crash up in Canada that was taken back in '71.


----------



## billsharron (Jan 3, 2008)

Snowplowing on the Colorado & Kansas Railway!! Here is the latest snowplow video from my son. As someone suggested he put the camera on top of a GP-38 and ran it from that perspective. He is a snowplowing nut, and when you are on youtube check out his other videos.!! 
Link: 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oaqVQ04kryA


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ql6MYFO4ihA&feature=related

Happens in real life also


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Cool video. What a s8trange sound for a GP38 more like an Alco RS3, Must have been another loco in the consist. Later RJD


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The sound units are Sierra SD-40's. Engines are SD-45's


----------



## unimog (Apr 21, 2008)

Bill,
Your son's videos are great!! We messed around Tuesday and got a brief video of plowing. (I know-the audio does not mach the loco's but we did not have much time.)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VyaDUEPWpNk


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Some how the sound is not an SD45 I never heard one sit and do a rump rump sounds just like an Alco sound. I have the Serria also and mine sure did not sound like that. aybe a mix up on sound video. Later RJD


----------



## billsharron (Jan 3, 2008)

Unimog, I liked your video. Especially the second shot from low down!! Really great. The sound was OK by me even if it didn't match!!


----------

